# Wow!!



## MorandiWine (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this months AOS Bulletin. Holy Mackerel!! The three Joanna Burkhardts are INSANE!!!! I have never been so impressed by a hybrid.

And is it just me or the malipoense not really look right?? No insult to the grower but it kinda looks like fanaticum to me.

Tyler


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2013)

I completely agree and the PEOY is magnificent.
Looks like fanaticum to me too but Sam should know.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you you two kissed and made up?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2013)

MorandiWine said:


> I just got this months AOS Bulletin. Tyler



I know, you live next door to the printer, right?!


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 1, 2013)

Trithor,

I dunno, never had a "beef" just taken a-back. No point in holding ill feelings with someone. 

Tyler


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 1, 2013)

Eric,

I dont know.....maybe 

Tyler


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2013)

I've always loved Johanna B. Great hybrid in my opinion!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I know, you live next door to the printer, right?!



Don't wait, look at it online. You can resize the pages and get nice close up images (and text but we won't go there) 

I thought I'd hate it and I still may do. But right now its kinda neat.

I'm trying to figure out if it'll store onto an iPad, Kindle or somesuch device for future reading.


----------



## nikv (Apr 1, 2013)

You know, I just now realized that my AOS membership must have run out. I haven't received a copy or Orchids in a long time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2013)

nikv said:


> You know, I just now realized that my AOS membership must have run out. I haven't received a copy or Orchids in a long time.


I contacted AOS yesterday -- I renewed in December, but have not received and Orchids Magazine since. No reply yet.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 2, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I contacted AOS yesterday -- I renewed in December, but have not received and Orchids Magazine since. No reply yet.



It seems that I have to send 2 emails for them to reply. They either only get every other one or only reply once they get two
emails from me. And I wait a reasonable amount of time, 1-2 weeks. I did get my April issue pretty quick.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 2, 2013)

We have such an unreliable postal service that our mail tends to arrive in batches. I have not received a copy in three months now. Now I dont know if it is the mail sevice or AOS?


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 2, 2013)

Guess I am lucky


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha! Some of your luck must have rubbed off on me, I got mine yesterday !! The 92 PT FCC Johanna Burkhardt is nice but I lean more toward Cultural awards. The Dendrochilum filiforme and that crazy Lycaste Garfield I might stab someone for!! BTW, at least 3 of the award photos are STF'r plants!  Congrats again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> It seems that I have to send 2 emails for them to reply. They either only get every other one or only reply once they get two emails from me. And I wait a reasonable amount of time, 1-2 weeks. I did get my April issue pretty quick.


I got a reply today! I wrote back, thanking her, and said I didn't expect that quick a reply! It seems the website renewal didn't make it into their books, but she corrected that and promised to send the back magazines, at my request, on Monday.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 3, 2013)

Got a copy of 'Orchids' in my mail box yesterday, ........... January. This sucks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2013)

MorandiWine said:


> Trithor,
> 
> I dunno, never had a "beef" just taken a-back. No point in holding ill feelings with someone.
> 
> Tyler



Certainly my view.
I didn't mean to cause hurt (but I still think posting bud photos is a bit inane -now I just close my eyes, as suggested, and go to my happy place - called roth heaven..........sigh)


----------



## mormodes (Apr 3, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Got a copy of 'Orchids' in my mail box yesterday, ........... January. This sucks!



The international members is why the magazine is now available on the AOS web page.


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 4, 2013)

The AOS does have a cheaper version on line that might work better for international members that want the magazine on time. I believe that it is $65. compared to $105.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Bill,
Unfortunately I am a bit tactile, I prefere the experience of paging through a book or magazine to browsing a web copy. I suppose I will just have to deal with the delays (Still dont understand why the delay should be so .... extreme? , do we still live in the era of wind & sail?) I am sure the delay is on our side though, so I have answered my own question (remember my introductory post - Orchid growing in Darkest Africa?)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2013)

It takes 6-8 weeks for the AOS bulletin to get to Oz - it must walk by itself.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

Walkabout!? :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Walkabout!? :evil:



No, doesn't seem to get lost. Just slow..............


----------



## Trithor (Apr 5, 2013)

Perhaps your mag and mine walk together!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish they'd walk faster - less talking, more walking!


----------

